# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  القلق النفسي

## سياط القلوب

ايها الدكتور الفاضل ..
اود طرح هذه الحاله على امل ايجاد تفسير لها .. بدات القصه عندما :
انها فتاة وهي الان بعمر الثامنة عشر وهي تعاني من مشكله لم يستطع ايا من الاطباء تحديدها او معرفه المشكله فيما تعانيه فهذه الفتاة ومنذ فترة ليست بقصيرة تعاني من القيء " دم " وتعاني اضطرابا ما وتزيد هذه الاضطرابات وتتعبها كثيرا لدرجه الذاهاب بها سريعا الى المستشفى وعمل المنظار للكشف وعمل الفحوصات التي زادت كثيرا عن حدها ومن غير جدوى اي من غير ان يكتشف الاطباء ما المشكله ..
كل هذا يحصل معها ولكنني سمعت انها تصاب بهذه الاضطرابات في الاغلب في فترة الامتحانات او في فترة حزن او توتر او ضيق .. ومن هنا ومن خلال دراستي البسيطه جدا في علم النفس خطر ببالي ان السبب الوحيد الذي يفسر جهل الاطباء بحالتها هو انها حاله ليست من تخصصهم فاني اظن انها حاله نفسيه 
او كما يقال عنها " الاضطرابات السيكو سو ماتيه " ان لم يخب ظني وهي الاضطرابات العضويه التي تكون بسبب اضطرابات الانفعالات فهل من الممكن ان يكون ذلك صحيحا .. ارجوا كثير منك يا ايها الدكتور الفاضل ان تفيدنا باي شيء او اي تعليق يتعلق بهذه الحاله ووجهه نظرك اي شي يفيد وان شالله تنال عند الله خير الجزاء على ذلك .. 
وشكرا ..   ارجوا الرد فالحاله تتطلب اي امل واليوم وضعت فيكم الامل ..  

 :f2:

----------


## د.عادل

> ايها الدكتور الفاضل ..
> اود طرح هذه الحاله على امل ايجاد تفسير لها .. بدات القصه عندما :
> انها فتاة وهي الان بعمر الثامنة عشر وهي تعاني من مشكله لم يستطع ايا من الاطباء تحديدها او معرفه المشكله فيما تعانيه فهذه الفتاة ومنذ فترة ليست بقصيرة تعاني من القيء " دم " وتعاني اضطرابا ما وتزيد هذه الاضطرابات وتتعبها كثيرا لدرجه الذاهاب بها سريعا الى المستشفى وعمل المنظار للكشف وعمل الفحوصات التي زادت كثيرا عن حدها ومن غير جدوى اي من غير ان يكتشف الاطباء ما المشكله ..
> كل هذا يحصل معها ولكنني سمعت انها تصاب بهذه الاضطرابات في الاغلب في فترة الامتحانات او في فترة حزن او توتر او ضيق .. ومن هنا ومن خلال دراستي البسيطه جدا في علم النفس خطر ببالي ان السبب الوحيد الذي يفسر جهل الاطباء بحالتها هو انها حاله ليست من تخصصهم فاني اظن انها حاله نفسيه 
> او كما يقال عنها " الاضطرابات السيكو سو ماتيه " ان لم يخب ظني وهي الاضطرابات العضويه التي تكون بسبب اضطرابات الانفعالات فهل من الممكن ان يكون ذلك صحيحا .. ارجوا كثير منك يا ايها الدكتور الفاضل ان تفيدنا باي شيء او اي تعليق يتعلق بهذه الحاله ووجهه نظرك اي شي يفيد وان شالله تنال عند الله خير الجزاء على ذلك .. 
> وشكرا ..   ارجوا الرد فالحاله تتطلب اي امل واليوم وضعت فيكم الامل ..


ما شاء الله عليكي لديكي معلومات وثقافة طبية عالية
وتمنيت ان تنصحي هذه الفتاة بزيارة طبيب نفساني ، والمفروض ان توفر الجهد والوقت وتبدء بالعلاج الصحيح.
ما ذكرتي صحيح وهذه الإضطرابات ناتجة عن القلق النفسي ، وهناك فرق بين القلق النفسي والخوف، ومعظم الناس يعتقدون بان اي اضطراب نفسي هو إكتئاب، ولا يفرقون بينه وبين الإضطرابات النفسية والقلق والتوتر ولا حتى الحالات المزاجية.
واسباب القلق النفسي كثيرة وتختلف باختلاف حجم القلق وتحمله من شخص لاخر، وهنا نتحدث عن القلق الطارئ وليس المزمن، فالقلق المزمن لايعرف سببه الفعلي، اما الطارئ فهو فناتح عن سبب معروف، كمن يصاب بالقلق من المواجهة سواء اشخاص او امتحان او موعد منتظر، ويشتد تأثيره على المراهق اكثر من غيره، وينتج عنه اضطرابات مختلفة منها النفسي ومنها الجسدي، النفسي: كالارق والضيق والتوتر والشعور بعدم الرضى الخ.. ، والجسدي: منها كما ذكرتي في الحالة المذكورة، ويتأثر جميع اعضاء الجسم كالجهاز التنفسي او الهضمي وضغط الدم، وذلك باختلاف السن والحالة الصحية من مريض لاخر.

يمكن التغلب على مثل هذه الحالات بمعالجة المريض نفسياً تحت اشراف طبيب مختص.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------


## سياط القلوب

اشكرك على اهتمامك بالحاله وان شالله ان يُكتب ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
ولكم مني فائق الشكر والاحترام ..

----------


## د.عادل

> اشكرك على اهتمامك بالحاله وان شالله ان يُكتب ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
> ولكم مني فائق الشكر والاحترام ..


اهلا بكي والشكر لكي اختي الكريمة.

----------

